# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Yπεροδηγηση ενισχυτη

## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα παιδια.
 Πως μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε-μετρησουμε  αν υπεροδηγουμε εναν τελικο  ενισχυτη ?  οταν λεω υπεροδηγηση ενοω να του δινουμε πολυ φωνη στην εισοδο. 
Πιο συγκεκριμενα μιλαω για αυτον τον ενισχυτη που εχω φτιαξει http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...?p=22963#22963
Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μετρηθει μονο σε παλμογραφο .
Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος εστω μπακαλιστικος  η οχι τοσο ακριβης..?

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλησπερα παιδια.
>  Πως μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε-μετρησουμε  αν υπεροδηγουμε εναν τελικο  ενισχυτη ?  οταν λεω υπεροδηγηση ενοω να του δινουμε πολυ φωνη στην εισοδο. 
> Πιο συγκεκριμενα μιλαω για αυτον τον ενισχυτη που εχω φτιαξει http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...?p=22963#22963
> Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μετρηθει μονο σε παλμογραφο .
> Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος εστω μπακαλιστικος  η οχι τοσο ακριβης..?



Για τέλεια σύγκριση - μέτρηση, ναι πολύ σωστά σου είπε, μόνο με παλμογράφο.
Αλλά αν γνωρίζεις πόσα βόλτ (mV) θέλει οδήγηση, μπορείς με μια γεννήτρια AF 
να την ρυθμίσεις (πχ 1Khz) στα mV που ζητά ο ενισχυτής, και εκεί να φτιάξεις 
και να ρυθμίσεις ένα peak με LED ισα ισα να ανάβει.
Το βάζεις στον ενισχυτή και την επόμενη φορά που θα φωτοβολεί η LED, θα 
ξέρεις (περίπου) οτι είσαι στα όρια   :Wink:  .

----------

